# would i get clomid?



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi there ive got first fertility clinic appoinment in 2 weeks time,i suffer from pco,would i get clomid on first visit?


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Kim

I too have PCOS I didnt get clomid on my first consultant appointment because they wanted to do some checks first, I had to have a hycosy to check that my tubes were ok and DH had to have a S/T.  Once these results were ok we were given clomid and I started taking them the next month.

Hope this helps.

Joanne
x


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

How long in between appointments do you get to see your consultant again?
thank you x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there
Think I replied to your post on the "ask a nurse" board about what to expect at 1st fertility appt.

It's unlikely you'll be prescribed Clomid immediately as they like to do all the blood tests, sperm tests, scan & possibly HSG (dye test to check your tubes are fine)....once they've got the results from all the tests then they take it from there.....

We waited 3 mths between our 1st & 2nd appt - this was on NHS - then we transferred to private with same consultant & see him regularly now....
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

hope you dont mind me asking,whats an hycosy?what does this involve?

Thanks in advance for replying


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi there

i wasn't prescribed clomid on my first gyne appointment eather first they just told me to loose some weight  and go back in 6 months then it was blood tests and dp sperm tests then a hsg than after that i was put on metformin witch never helped and then i was put on clomid in total it took my gyne 5 years to start me on clomid
                                                   good luck 
                                                 baby wisper


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

oh god hope i dont have to wait to long,im 37 now!


----------



## Arabella (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Kim

I had a hycosy and it wasn't too bad.  The consultant inserted a small balloon so that he could insert dye into my fallopian tubes.  I had a good look at my insides and we concluded that everything was OK.  It did hurt a bit - the first part is as uncomfortable as a smear, and then the balloon inflating feels like a bad period pain.  I was advised to take some nurofen and I think this helped.

The next day though was really painful and I took the day off from work because I found it too painful to sit, walk or even lie down!  I was fine later that evening though!

I've just started my first cycle of clomid - 100mg and I also take 1500mg of metformin.


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks girls for all your replies,i'll let you know how i get on with appointment

thank you  xx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Kim33

My consultant did things a little differently.  I had my first appointment which was blood tests and a little examination and norethisterone to induce AF.

next appt i was given more norethisterone and clomid (50mg) followed by ultrasound and internal scan and CD21 progresterone blood tests. These came back low so Consultant wrote to my doctor, copy to me, to increase dose of Clomid to 100mg.

had another appt yesterday, keeping to 100mg of Clomid for a further 4 months, im having an HSG scan, CD18 blood tests, DH is having S/T, if nothing happens and all results are clear he will refer me to IVF clinic - lets hope I wont need it!!!


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi Kim

I'd agree with the other girls.  UNlikley to get clomid at first one but dont worry - things should move quite quickly.

I was diagnosed with PCOS many years ago and thought it had gone away (been on the pill for so long and had lots of treatments/ops for it) - it was only when I came off the pill that I realised that all the symptons and problems were back with a vengance!!

On my first appointment, the consultant arranged for all bolod tests for me (even norethisterone to start periods again), sperm tests and hycosy .  I think if the consultant knows you have been diagnosed with PCOS, they are more likley to get the ball rolling on the testing and fertility treatment front.

I was started on clomid almost immediately after having hycosy and confirmation that there were no blockages.  If there are blockages - clomid may not be the right treatment for you.

Hopefully things move quickly for you and you get the result you want!
Best of luck with everything!
Molly


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

My NHS experience was awful - took 2 years to have second meeting!  That was because at first meeting they want to do all the tests - but won't see you again until all tests completed.  During this time they stopped the HyCoSy test - so I was never going to be seen again!  I wrote lots of letters and raised an official complaint.  This got me a lap and dye (last week)  NHS consultant then said i must decide between NHS and private (but IUI wait is 1 year and IVF is 5 years!) before more treatment......am not a happy bunny with regards to NHS - hope your experience is more positive!


----------

